# ATV Trainings



## jtwiss (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey all,
I've been searching for any law enforcement ATV certification courses in the New England area. My PD has an ATV but no one in patrol is currently certified so she's collecting dust. I'm located in CT, but the agency my department used to go to for ATV school no longer offers classes. I've heard the MA Environmental Police have trainings but I've searched their website with no luck. Any contact info or links to training courses would be much appreciated. 

Thanks and be safe!


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't know about law enforcement specific courses but you can take the online safety course and then do the practical in person if you just need a generic atv course. Off-Highway Vehicle Safety Certificate Course


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

jtwiss said:


> Hey all,
> I've been searching for any law enforcement ATV certification courses in the New England area. My PD has an ATV but no one in patrol is currently certified so she's collecting dust. I'm located in CT, but the agency my department used to go to for ATV school no longer offers classes. I've heard the MA Environmental Police have trainings but I've searched their website with no luck. Any contact info or links to training courses would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks and be safe!


PM sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtmike1980 (Jun 4, 2016)

I did mine with the EPO in the summer of 2006, don't know if they still do it.


----------



## rabbitranger (Nov 25, 2016)

sorry for late reply - send me a message


----------



## jtwiss (Jan 27, 2013)

PM sent


----------

